# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Eetproblemen

## madeliefje

heey lieve mensen...
Ik heb een gedicht over mezelf gemaakt
zie: voor jou... geen dieet meer....(onder 'Gedichten')
ik zat ook met gewichtsproblemen. en was er constant mee bezig....
als ik weer aankwam..moest het er af... en waarom? omdat je je minderwaardig voelt... omdat je je te dik voelt... omdat je perfect wil zijn...
en weetje....
ik begrjip wat je meemaakt....
mischien heb je wel veel vreetbuien... of kots je alles uit.. of honger je jezelf uit...ik weet wat is....je voelt je leeg... en die leegte ga je vullen.. door eten, door uit te mageren....
maar lievurds...
die leegte in je schreeuwende hart kan je nooit vullen met te veel eten.. je voelt een leegte.... daardoor eet je teveel.. om jezelf te troosten met als gevolg je raad het al.... je voelt je vies, dik.. en je wilt afvallen.. je blijf in een neerwaardse spiraal.... mensen gaa NIET aan een dieet... want het helpt mischien heel even.. maar daarna ga je toch weer normaal eten en kom je niet aan.. HET ETEN IS NIET HET PROBLEEM.... maar de manier waarop je eet... ik ben aan het leren.. om alleen te eten.. als ik echt honger heb... en niet als ik lekkere trek heb... want dan ga je je leegte vullen met eten...en die leegte kan je alleen vullen met Iemand.. die jou kent.. die jouw kostbaar heeft.. die zelfs zijn leven voo rjou heeft gegeven!!!! om jou te bevrijden van je eetproblemen of minderwaardigheid... HIj kan alleen je leegte vullen.. als ik aangevallen word om veel te eten.. probeer ik naar Hem te gaan.. HIj vult mij.. en het eten trekt niet meer aan me.... zo eet je niet teveel, voel je je niet vies, niet dik.... ..word je niet dikker  :Smile:  en val je zelfs af... Geen dieet.. maar Iemand die van jou het superveel houd..die jou wilt vullen....
mischien klinkt het wel gek.. of vreemd of denk je dat het niet gaat lukken...
probeer het.... o ja en Die jou zoveel lief heeft is Jezus.....kusssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Madeliefje, 

Ik vind je verhaal heel knap. Al ben ik t niet helemaal met je eens. Ik geloof niet in God, maar de kern van je verhaal spreek me wel heel erg aan. Eten waarneer je honger hebt en niet eten bij lekkere trek. Door de steun van iemand die je dierbaar is, ben je sterker en kan je meer aan. Dus ook je gewichtsprobleem. Al zeg ik wel, je moet je wel vertrouwd bij iemand voelen om open te zijn over je gevoel. Hier heb ik o.a. door mijn jeugd de grootste moeite mee. 

Mijn verhaal is wel iets anders, in december had ik het heel druk met school, werk en stage, daarnaast had ik veel verjaardagen en problemen thuis. tegen de feestdagen zag ik ontzettend op. In december zitten een aantal belangrijke data van mijn overledenen dierbaren. Omdat alles mij even te veel werdt, heb ik toen de dingen die mij steun boden en gevoel tijdelijk op zij gezet, op een soort van automatische piloot ging ik naar school, werk etc. Ik wist dat het niet goed was, maar wist niet wat ik anders moest. De klap van de december maand had ik in januari verwacht, wat ook gebeurde. Alleen sterker dan ik had verwacht. De sfeer thuis was zo slecht dat ik 2 weken uit huis ben geweest, was me moti vatie voor school gevlogen en toen kreeg ik nog slecht nieuws van me artsen, daarnaast spande me vader ook nog een zaak tegen me aan (mijn ouders zijn al 9 jaar uitelkaar en woon sindsdien bij me moeder). Ik voelde me zo leeg, onbegrepen en had de grootste moeite om in me dagboek te schrijven. Mijn ex vriend merkte het wel, maar ik kon hem niets vertellen, van wat er diep in mij om ging. Ik wou wel, maar kon het simpel gezegd niet. 
Het was op een gegeven moment zo erg dat ik weinig tot geen eten naar binnen kreeg. In 2 weken tijd viel ik 3kg af. Hier schrok ik erg van, omdat ik nogal aan de lichte kant ben (ik moet i.v.m. mijn gezondheid min. 60kg wegen en zat op 63kg). Toevallig kreeg medicijnen waarbij je moest eten op vaste tijdstippen, dit ging met moeite. Dit was voor een week, de week daarna ging ik weer redelijk normaal eten. Maar nu mijn vriend het afgelopen maandag heeft uitgemaakt en de zaak van me vader een gevolg heeft gekregen. Kreeg ik niet meer binnen. Gisteravond op school (opendag) moest ik eten van de leraren, een half broodje kreeg ik naar binnen. Maar een half uur later lag het eruit. En vandaag op stage kreeg ik opnieuw niets binnen. tot ik tegen 6en stond te trillen, ik dwong mezelf om te eten. Ik wist dat het nodig was, want gister stond ik op de weegschaal en ik woog nog maar 58kg! Ik moet nu dus snel 2kg erbij krijgen, wil ik niet in het ziekenhuis belanden. Dit is voor mij helemaal nieuw. Eerder had ik nooit moeite met eten, ik had een normaal gewicht. Maar me arts waarschuwde me wel dat ik niet moest afvallen i.v.m. de medicijnen. Sindsdien hou ik mijn gewicht in de gaten, maar het is eigenlijk altijd 63kg. Hopelijk kom ik er snel weer boven op en krijg ik geen problemen meer met eten. Want ik moet je eerlijk zeggen, het is best eng. 
Ik heb daarom ook heel veel begrip voor iedereen met gewichtsproblemen het is mentaal echt zwaar! 
Gelukkig krijg ik veel steun van vrienden, ze houden me scherp in de gaten. Hun steun en hulp zullen mij erdoor heen slepen. Dat is wat in jouw verhaal Jezus is, zijn bij mij mijn vrienden. 

Liefs Petra

----------


## madeliefje

heey Petra,

Wat goed van je dat je dit hebt neergezet. En Ik lees dat je moeiljke dingen hebt meegemaakt en nog doormaakt...  :Frown:  en dat je daardoor ook minder gaat eten.. Je voelt je shit, leeg en kan gewoon niks door je keel krijgen.. Als je in een gevaar zone komt i.v.m. je medicijnen raad ik je toch aan om wel iets te eten dat je niet nog meer afvalt.. En ik lees ook dat je vrienden er voor je zijn  :Smile:  das egt tof, want die zijn super kostbaar  :Smile:  Je gelooft niet in God.. ik vond dat jammer om te lezen.. deed me pijn.. Omdat ik geloof dat Jezus weet wat je doormaakt.. hoe jij je voelt.. de pijn die het scheiden deed van je ouders... dat de verkering uit is...HIj weet hoe jij je voelt... en HIj huilt mee... Omdat Hij je ziet ronddolen...HIj huilt... ik las dat je ook aan de medicijnen bent.. waarom weet ik niet.. maar 1 ding weet ik wel.. dat Jezus jou van binnen wilt genezen... en ook de kwaal waardoor jij medicijnen gebruikt.. Het klinkt misgien gek of iets wat helemaal niet kan.... maar ik heb gezien dat HIj geneest..al je pijn, je diepgestopte tranen, en sorry dat ik het niet kan nalaten om weer over Jezus te vertellen.. Maar ik wil 1 ding aan je vragen, ik hoop niet dat ik je er mee pijn doet.. want dat wil ik niet... kunnen jouw vrienden je egt diep van binnen genezen.. kunnen die jouw leegte vullen..? .. ik hoop dat je hier over na wilt denken.. soenie madeliefje

----------


## Petra717

> ik hoop niet dat ik je er mee pijn doet.. want dat wil ik niet... kunnen jouw vrienden je egt diep van binnen genezen.. kunnen die jouw leegte vullen..? .. ik hoop dat je hier over na wilt denken.. soenie madeliefje



Lieve Madeliefje, 

Een heel verhaal... toch blijf ik bij mijn eigen standpunt en geloof ik niet God. Ik geloof in mijn eigen. 
Antwoord op je vraag: 
Als allereerste doe je me echt geen pijn mee! Vrienden kunnen geen leegte vullen maar kunnen deze wel verlichten! Ook kunnen ze mij niet genezen, wel kunnen ze de pijn iets draagelijker maken! Zij geven mij de zin van het leven! 
Maar God zal mij ook niet kunnen genezen of mijn leegte kunnen vullen. De leegte diep in mijn hart zal altijd blijven. Zou dat niet zo zijn, zou ik niet leven. De leegte in mijn hart is immers de pijn om het verlies van het fijne dat is geweest. De leegte van het verlies van een dierbare kan nooit vervult worden! Mocht je dit wel zo zijn, dan leef je in een inlusie, waar je vroeg of laat de klap van zult krijgen. Mijn gezondheid is iets wat nooit perfect zal zijn. Ik zal dan ook nooit beter worden, God zal hier voor mij ook geen verandering in brengen. Dit klinkt heel negatief, maar dat is het niet. Het is realtisisch. Toen mijn arts mij in oktober 2005 officieel had opgegeven en me had verteld dat het alleen nog maar erger zou worden. Werdt mijn gevoel bevestigd, dat zij dit echt tot feiten maakte, was een hele grote klap. Toen heb ik alles op mijn gezondheid gezet en al het andere aan de kant geschoven. Ik accepteerde de feiten niet. Ik vocht voor mezelf, het was zwaar, maar ik heb wel gered. Mijn arts heeft weer hoop, maar daarmee is mijn doel nog niet bereikt! Dat doel is nu pas in zicht; Voor het eerst in 5 jaar ben ik een maand lang niet in het ziekenhuis geweest! Even was het mis gegaan, maar mijn strijdkracht is nog niet op! Ik zal door vechten, tot het bittere eind! Mijn doel? een normaal leven kunnen lijden, netals ieder ander Niet bij alles hoeven na te denken of het wel verstandig is en/of het wel kan en/of over de gevolgen i.v.m. mijn oren. Niet te veel moeten laten liggen om me gezondheid! 
Hiervoor is een geloof in jezelf, moed, kracht en steun en fun van en met je vrienden voor nodig. Wat ook wel kan helpen is de medewerking van school ect. En geen God! Srry, maar God heeft voor mij een negatieve betekenis. Iedereen mag van mij geloven wat hij of zij wil, maar je moet mij geen geloof aan willen praten. Iedereen heeft recht op zijn/haar eigen geloof! 

Petra

----------


## Petra717

Hee Madeliefje, 

Ik heb je toch geen pijn/verdriet gedaan? Want dat was echt niet mijn bedoeling!!! 
Ik wou alleen mijn stem laten horen, hoe ik er tegen aan kijk! 
Dat jij wel gelooft in God en daar je steun uit kan halen is mooi! en ben ook blij voor je! Iedereen heeft recht op zijn eigen manier van geloven. Iedereen heeft steun en toewijding nodig, dat jij dit uit je geloof kan halen is knap en vind het ook knap hoe je dat zo sterk kan bewoorden. Want je maakt echt duidelijk dat je echt achter je verhaal staat! Dat je weet waarvoor je staat en dat is super! 

Heel veel liefs, 
Petra

----------


## davanzu21

Wat ontzettend mooi geschreven!! Ik heb ook eetproblemen. Maar hier ben ik even stil van. Madeliefje ik heb je ff prive gemaild.

----------


## madeliefje

lieve petra,

ik ben helemaal niet boos op je hor  :Smile:  hihihi ik dacht dat ik terug had gereageerd maar hij staat er niet op  :Big Grin:  dus dan doe ik het nu hihi maar ik respecteer je antwoord hor  :Smile:  ik wil je ook helemaal niet dwingen of iets opleggen dat wil ik juist niet  :Smile:  maar gaat het nog goed met je? ik hoop van wel hopelijk hoor ik snel wat van je kusssies madeliefje

----------


## Petra717

> lieve petra,
> 
> ik ben helemaal niet boos op je hor  hihihi ik dacht dat ik terug had gereageerd maar hij staat er niet op  dus dan doe ik het nu hihi maar ik respecteer je antwoord hor  ik wil je ook helemaal niet dwingen of iets opleggen dat wil ik juist niet  maar gaat het nog goed met je? ik hoop van wel hopelijk hoor ik snel wat van je kusssies madeliefje


PFFF daar ben ik blij om... 
Ik heb momenteel medicatie om aan te komen, deze heb ik 6 jaar geleden ook gehad. Toen ik moest ik aankomen voor andere medicatie. in de rubriek van geestelijk gezondheid kun je iets meer over mij nu lezen... 

Hoe gaat het nu met jou en je gewicht? 

Tot snel! 
Liefs en sterkte! 
Petra

----------


## madeliefje

heey Petra,

thanx voor je reactie :P.. het gaat wel goed met mij. Ik help zelfs een meisje bij mij in de buurt die hetzelfde probleem had...dus dat vind ik heel mooi om te doen  :Smile: ..ik hoop dat je aan gaat komen.. en je gewoon lekker in je vel zit.. 
kussssssss

----------


## Petra717

Heey Madeliefje! 

Thanks voor je lieve (maar korte) reactie! Ik zal ook kort reageren want het is al laat...
Fijn om te horen dat je iemand in de buurt hebt gevonden die hetzelfde had. Ik heb dit ook en het geeft mij zoveel steun, hoop en moed om door te gaan!
Ik heb dit dan wel niet op het gebied van mijn gewicht... maar wel met het verlies van mijn beste vriend en de thuis problematiek. Ik ben ook op een ander forum actief, Jongeren in Rouw. Het wordt hier steeds gezelliger en ik kan er steeds meer me ei kwijt. 

Momenteel zit ik op een gewicht van 58 kg (ik was nog verder gezakt naar de 51kg, dus moest echt aan de medicatie). Er moet dus nog min. 5 kg aan. maar ik geloof zeker dat dat gaat komen! alleen dat lekker in me vel zitten zal wat langer duren. Naast de rechtzaak zijn ze nu op school (was mijn vertrouwde afleiding) me behoorlijk aan het dwarsbomen. 
Gelukkig heb ik veel steun aan mijn docente Engels en zij probeert mij zoveel mogelijk te helpen met het gedonder, ookal mogen we elkaar niet meer spreken buiten de lessen om (van school). 

Ik ga nu echt stoppen en een tukkie doen want ik moet morgen na de dokter:S 

tot horens!

Liefs 
petra

----------


## madeliefje

Heey Petra,

Gelukkig dat je ben aangekomen  :Smile:  en gelukkig zit je ook op een ander forum waar je het fijn hebt  :Smile:  tof om te horen.. met mij gaat het wel goed .. soms heb ik wel is een terug val.. ik stuur straks een nieuw bericht met een nieuw gedicht..het gaat over het uiterlijk.. ik weet niet of jij je daarin ook kan vinden... het heet " Ik kijk naar jou" maar ik merk dat als ik dicht bij de Liefde blijft.. dat ik hoop blijft zien.. en dat er veel belangrijkere dingen zijn als het uiterlijk of andere dingen... maar dat het gaat om Liefde en vriendschap.. de Liefde.. die bevestiging geeft wie jij bent.. je wilt troosten.. beschermen.. je tranen in parels wilt veranderen... jouw pijn opzich heeft genomen.. en dan word ik zo blij.. dat je egt denk dat je in de hemel bent hihihih... ben je ondertussen nog aangekomen? en hoe ist bij de dokter? kusssssss liefs charlene

----------


## Petra717

> Heey Petra,
> 
> Gelukkig dat je ben aangekomen  en gelukkig zit je ook op een ander forum waar je het fijn hebt  tof om te horen.. met mij gaat het wel goed .. soms heb ik wel is een terug val.. ik stuur straks een nieuw bericht met een nieuw gedicht..het gaat over het uiterlijk.. ik weet niet of jij je daarin ook kan vinden... het heet " Ik kijk naar jou" maar ik merk dat als ik dicht bij de Liefde blijft.. dat ik hoop blijft zien.. en dat er veel belangrijkere dingen zijn als het uiterlijk of andere dingen... maar dat het gaat om Liefde en vriendschap.. de Liefde.. die bevestiging geeft wie jij bent.. je wilt troosten.. beschermen.. je tranen in parels wilt veranderen... jouw pijn opzich heeft genomen.. en dan word ik zo blij.. dat je egt denk dat je in de hemel bent hihihih... ben je ondertussen nog aangekomen? en hoe ist bij de dokter? kusssssss liefs charlene


Heey Charlene! 

Ik heb je gedicht gelezen en ik vind het echt prachtig! Vindt het echt super! 
Vind het heel fijn om te horen dat het goed met je gaat  :Smile:   :Smile:  en dat je merkt dat er belangrijkere dingen zijn als het uiterlijk of andere dingen... :Smile:  immers de liefde en vriendschap :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ! Liefde geeft idd de bevestiging wie jij bent en dat je het waard bent. En dan ben je!!!!!! Ik begrijp je verhaal volkomen, hihihi.... :Stick Out Tongue:  je bent helemaal in love :Wink:  of heb ik dat mis :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ??? 

Ik ben niet meer aangekomen... Ik ben 2,5 week geleden wel geopereerd (onder lokale verdoving), alles is wel goed gegaan en ga nu weer de goede kant op :Smile: ! Hoe zit het jouw gewicht? En hoe gaat het op school? 

Fijn om weer wat van je te horen en goed nieuws! 

Knuffel, 
Petra

ps. Geniet je ook zo van het mooie weer?

----------

